
Ask HN: Best USB mini-projector for power users? - vfulco
Building a professional services business in Shanghai and everywhere I go for presentations I am offered a legacy laptop with MS PPT.  Hate the app.  I am becoming proficient with reveal.js; love the slickness and flexibility.  I am not mating with most projectors in-country using my Lenovo X2 Carbon on Ubuntu 16.04 and the company HDMI cable.  Looking for a flawless recommendation balancing portability, price and ease of use. TIA
======
tedmiston
I've been seeking a similar recommendation for a while, not for a particular
work need but just to have beside my monitors. I didn't have much luck finding
one that was < $400 but output at a great brightness level. All of the cheaper
ones seemed to be really dim.

